# changer disque dur d'un iomega minimax



## dvd (21 Avril 2007)

Bonjour, 

apres moult aventure, mon iomega minimax a rendu l'ame (impossible de monter sur le bureau, impossible de l'effacer, drive genius, techtool pro n'y peuvent rien), j'ai décidé d'en changer. le boitier du iomega me convenant, je souhaite remplacer le disque dur interne de la bete.
sachant que c'est un 3'5, est ce que je peux acheter n'importe quel disque dur pour le mettre à l'interieur?ya t'il des precautions à prendre?
merci de me répondre.

iomega minimax 160.


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Avril 2007)

Je pense (&#224; v&#233;rifier) que le disque dans la boite est un IDE, sans doute ATA 100 ou 133. Il te suffit d'ouvrir la boite pour en avoir confirmation. Son remplacement par un disque IDE de capacit&#233; quelconque (le disque d'origine faisant plus de 128 Go, tu es s&#251;r qu'il ne souffre pas de la limitation de capacit&#233; qu'on constate sur certains Mac) ne doit poser aucun probl&#232;me.


----------



## dvd (24 Avril 2007)

merci pour ta r&#233;ponse. si quelqu'un a des conseils sur un mod&#232;le qui fait pas de bruit d'au moins 160Go, je suis preneur


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Avril 2007)

L&#224;, j'utilise un Western Digital de 320 Go dans mon bo&#238;tier Firewire, je le trouve tr&#232;s discret (particuli&#232;rement si je compare avec les deux IBM internes de mon PM :sick.


----------



## dvd (4 Mai 2007)

merci pour vos r&#233;ponses.
j'ai choisi un Seagate 250 Go 7200 &#224; 58&#8364; (le prix &#233;tait d&#233;cisif en fait). l'installation a &#233;t&#233; facile, le boitier du iomega &#233;tant rapide &#224; d&#233;monter/remonter. au passage, le disque dur d'origine du iomega est aussi un seagate.

le seul hic, c'est que le disque dur &#224; une propension &#224; se d&#233;connecter intempestivement de mon mac au bout de 2heures d'activit&#233;... 
pour info, le iomega est reli&#233; en firewire &#224; mon ibook.


----------



## mOOnSlide (20 Novembre 2009)

Je déterre ce topic ancien !

Dans le minimax c'est un contrôleur ATA 100 ou ATA 133 ? Car maintenant on ne trouve plus que de l'ATA 133 en disque dur.

Merci d'avance de vos réponses


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Novembre 2009)

mOOnSlide a dit:


> Je déterre ce topic ancien !
> 
> Dans le minimax c'est un contrôleur ATA 100 ou ATA 133 ? Car maintenant on ne trouve plus que de l'ATA 133 en disque dur.
> 
> Merci d'avance de vos réponses



Aucune importance, tu peux aussi bien monter un disque ATA66 ou même ATA33 sur un contrôleur ATA 133, qu'un disque ATA 133 sur un contrôleur ATA 33, 66 ou 100. Ça fonctionnera à la plus petite des deux vitesses, mais ça fonctionnera !

Pour te donner une idée, le disque de 320 Go dont je parle dans mon post du 24/4/2007 (un ATA133), sorti de son boîtier externe en panne, a tourné 18 mois sur le contrôleur ATA66 interne de mon PowerMac (en utilisant ce logiciel pour ne pas être limité à 128 Go, mais seulement pour ça) avant que je trouve enfin cette carte PCI ATA133 !


----------



## mOOnSlide (22 Novembre 2009)

Oui c'est vrai que tu as raison... mais j'aurais préféré que le minimax gère l'ATA133
Merci 

PS : si j'ai le courage de le débrancher, je le démonterai et je regarderais si c'est indiqué


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Novembre 2009)

mOOnSlide a dit:


> PS : si j'ai le courage de le débrancher, je le démonterai et je regarderais si c'est indiqué



A mon avis, il y a peu de chance. Cela dit, même en firewire 800, de toute façon, PC100 ou PC 133, ça ne changerait rien, puisque de toute façon, le Fw800, c'est 100 Mo/S, donc, même si le contrôleur interne est en PC133, tu ne dépasserais pas les 100 Mo/s, et si tu es en Fw400, c'est 50 Mo/s maximum (USB2, n'espère pas dépasser les 10/12 Mo/s).


----------

